# Phal. Equalacea



## luvsorchids (Oct 14, 2010)

This little one was begging to be photographed. She blooms sequentially, so only tends to have 1-2 flowers in good condition at a time. Also wonderfully fragrant with the scent of roses and has been in constant bloom for about a year and a half.







Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2010)

That's lovely, Susan. It looks like it has the best of both parents, including fragrance!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 14, 2010)

Its gorgeous!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2010)

very nice, all around


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice!!! I like those equestris x violacea a lot!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent. Thanx for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonderful!!!!!! Great culture!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice -- three flowers at once!

I have a blue one of these. The flower form on mine is a bit different and the scent, to me, smells like sweet carnations and cinnamon...spicy! It's a very vigorous plant!


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words .


```
I have a blue one of these. The flower form on mine is a bit different and the scent, to me, smells like sweet carnations and cinnamon...spicy! It's a very vigorous plant!
```

I have seen photos of the blue ones and they are wonderful. I am somewhat surprised at the rosy fragrance on mine, since violacea does tend to have more of a spice aroma, but I'm not complaining . This plant is quite vigorous as well. It was a bonus plant I got with an order and it is definitely worth keeping around.

Susan


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> very nice!!! I like those equestris x violacea a lot!!! Jean


Agreed!
Are the flowers bigger than equestris? Can they handle intermediate temps, or be better off on the warm side?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2010)

I have both violacea and equestris under lights in my apartment, and it's never that warm except for the occasional heat wave during the summer. they both do fine. (and the flowers are larger than equestris)


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Agreed!
> Are the flowers bigger than equestris? Can they handle intermediate temps, or be better off on the warm side?



Yes, bigger than equestris. I grow intermediate to warm and seems to do fine. I grow in the house and I like it not too hot, but doesn't generally go below 65.

Susan


----------



## Bolero (Oct 19, 2010)

Very pretty, gorgeous colouring.


----------



## ORG (Oct 20, 2010)

It is really a wonderful hybrid and normally very variabel. But it is not so easy to make this cross.

Here two other clones which I saw last year





*Phalaenopsis Equalacea 'Struber Stern'**
equestris X violacea*






*Phalaenopsis Equalacea Rotspiel**
equestris X violacea*

Both clones are the result of the same cross out of the same seed capsule

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2010)

It's always interesting to see how different the "kids" can be when they are seed-grown. I'd much rather take the chance on a seedling than a cloned plant. Usually, anyway.


----------

